# Laguna LT16 SEC /MEBER P400 fully Italian



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys,

I recently bought a Laguna Tools 16 LT16 SEC AKA Meber P400 (Year 1999). This machine is so nice comes with a 2 1/2 HP motor, 12" resawing capability, the foot brake, etc..
Since it is fully italian is fully European with that said.... I called Laguna and see if I can get a better ON/OFF way to turn the machine other than with the eurpean AVD switch, and the guy from Laguna told me that I cannot change that type of switch because it is the way the motor works with that switch, I didn't understand much what he explained to me, and he said the only solution is to buy a new motor for it (2HP Baldor about $400). Does that sound right? Who knows about the switches and motors here? any help is very appreciated.

Also any of you guys already have this type of machine? what are your thoughts about it? Pros and Cons? I just paid $500 for it and is in pristine condition + 6 blades (one resawing carbide tip)+ brand new never installed them laguna ceramic guides.

Thanks for your comments in advance!


----------



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

adam.luna said:


> Guys,
> 
> I recently bought a Laguna Tools 16 LT16 SEC AKA Meber P400 (Year 1999). This machine is so nice comes with a 2 1/2 HP motor, 12" resawing capability, the foot brake, etc..
> Since it is fully italian is fully European with that said.... I called Laguna and see if I can get a better ON/OFF way to turn the machine other than with the eurpean AVD switch, and the guy from Laguna told me that I cannot change that type of switch because it is the way the motor works with that switch, I didn't understand much what he explained to me, and he said the only solution is to buy a new motor for it (2HP Baldor about $400). Does that sound right? Who knows about the switches and motors here? any help is very appreciated.
> ...


Pictures attached


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Adam

That type of multi-pole rotary switch is fairly commonly used in machine controls over here in Europe. I used to have an Agazanni bandsaw with the same general type of switch, although mine had a 4-position, 5-pole switch (off - neutral - braked - on) and in addition the saw was wired through a magnetic contactor (safety) set. The 5-poles were required because it was a 3-phase machine with earth and neutral lines, but the wiring was to say the least complex with interlocks to the doors and an in-built DC injection brake to complicate things. When the switch packed in I went to an electrical wholesaler who found me a replacement rotary switch, but it was a direct replacement. I suspect that your Meber has probably go some of these features wired-in as well

Regards

Phil


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Read that all wrong, thought you bought a 16 second 1/4 mi LT1 fbody (camaro/transfer am) lol.


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

*Laguna Band Saw*

I can't help you with the switch, but I can tell you you got a steal on the band saw. The carbide tipped saw blade goes for $ 200.00 by itself!


----------



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks guys for the replies, and yes the more I research I don't think I will be able to replace the switch. I just tried it last night and it runs smooth and after all the switch is not bad to get used to... Yes I think I got a steal, but he put the price... I didn't object! lol


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

We ache with envy.:dirol:


----------

